# Log Splitter



## ncg45 (Feb 26, 2008)

So how well do those tractor driven PTO log splitters work? I don't even have a tractor yet, so I might be putting the 'cart before the horse', but I'm trying to look ahead here (I'll have a lot of firewood available) 

I'm a little surprised that the splitter are as costly as they appear to be. The few that I looked at were as expensive as a gas powered stand alone unit. I guess the advantage of a PTO unit is one less engine to maintain. Am I missing something?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't want to put a lot of hours on my tractor as well as risk cross contaminating hydraulic fluids. I have a stand alone gas powered log splitter that works great and is very little up keep. 

The pto driven or 3 pt. hitch mounted log splitters work well, they just eat up a lot of hours on the tractor in my opinion. 

For the price you pay for them you can buy a stand alone gas powered log splitter that actually has much more splitting power. Both work, just a matter of preference I guess.


----------



## ncg45 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I hadn't give the tractor hours much thought, but that's a good point. I think I'd lean towards the stand-alone splitter too. Plus you could drag the stand-alone into the woods in places that the tractor might not fit (I'd haul the split wood out with a cart hitched to my ATV).


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Stand alones work real good. If you are handy, have a shop, and you can weld a little, it is not that hard to build your own log splitter. Engines, hydraulic pumps, cylinders, hoses and controls can be gotten from a few different sources. 20 years ago I got my stuff from Northern Hydraulics, now Northern Equipment.

4X24 hydraulic cylinder
11 GPM 2 stage hydraulic pump
5 HP Tecumsah horizontal engine
Control valve w/ return detent 

And you are in busness.

Don't look down on that Tecumsah engine, it probably has close to 1000 hrs on it and still runs pretty good.


----------



## ncg45 (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twentynine _
> *Stand alones work real good. If you are handy, have a shop, and you can weld a little, it is not that hard to build your own log splitter. Engines, hydraulic pumps, cylinders, hoses and controls can be gotten from a few different sources. 20 years ago I got my stuff from Northern Hydraulics, now Northern Equipment.
> 
> 4X24 hydraulic cylinder
> ...


I personally, don't have welding equipment, but I have a friend who does, and he could certainly make use of a log splitter! I'm guessing the pieces of equipment you listed, can be acquired for far less than the cost of a purchased stand alone splitter. Thanks for the heads up!
:spinsmile


----------

